# Catamount NY/MA. sat. dec.. 28,2013



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2013)

Fun
Hopefully my pictures are liked more then my trip report.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sweet.  Thinking about coming up for New Year's Eve.  Worth it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Sweet.  Thinking about coming up for New Year's Eve.  Worth it?



If they don't get forecasted rain on Sunday then yes I mean it be about half open but not crowded. They like everyone got lots of melting a few days ago so keeping that in mind. It only my 2 day here ever it kind of reminds me of Mountainsnow 1000 vertical experts stuff to right left side of hill blues and green trails. 10 minutes from Taconic Parkway . Food their is not so good. Lots of cubbies family and local hill FYI.


----------



## Edd (Dec 29, 2013)

It's funny that Scotty edited the original post 10 hours later and it still reads like alphabet soup.  I wonder what he changed?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

Fun got here in 1 hour and 45 minutes. Crowded not, 5 minutes wait at most the day. They opened the trail in Masschutees so that was a fun curve trail blue. Neat skiing 2 states today. Snow was soft temperatures warm I guess 30s all I needed was fleece and thermals and a  poly today . Took off helmet in the parking lot and base lodge  crowded . ski slopes not raLly bad I  was happy.  Pictures later 40$ because with potterbrothers discount tickets sells these discount tickets all winter . I go back it be awesome when they open everything pictures later hopefully others here had good days to. Sun was out today and I did enjoy the blue bird sky and the way the sun makes snow perfect in 30 degrees days.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Fun got here in 1 hour and 45 minutes. Crowded not, 5 minutes wait at most the day. They opened the trail in Masschutees so that was a fun curve trail blue. Neat skiing 2 states today. Snow was soft temperatures warm I guess 30s all I needed was fleece and thermals and a  poly today . Took off helmet in the parking lot and base lodge  crowded . ski slopes not raLly bad I  was happy.  Pictures later 40$ because with potterbrothers discount tickets sells these discount tickets all winter . I go back it be awesome when they open everything pictures later hopefully others here had good days to. Sun was out today and I did enjoy the blue bird sky and the way the sun makes snow perfect in 30 degrees days.



That made me dumber reading...

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking back up the hill from half way down. Taken at 1 pm lots of cars and people here in the lodge not a lot on these trails.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

This is the big waiting line on a X-Mas first Sat hoilday  week, lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

Parking lot filled with cars, where are the people not on the trails.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the report.  I ski Catamount fairly frequently.  Supposedly they have a new double diamond called Lynx.  On the map it looks like the lift line for the glade double.  Curious to see what it's like once they get enough natural snow to open it.


----------



## skiking4 (Dec 29, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> Thanks for the report.  I ski Catamount fairly frequently.  Supposedly they have a new double diamond called Lynx.  On the map it looks like the lift line for the glade double.  Curious to see what it's like once they get enough natural snow to open it.



Having skied it before it was officially named a trail, it's nothing special and really should be labeled a single diamond. Catapult is much steeper.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 29, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Having skied it before it was officially named a trail, it's nothing special and really should be labeled a single diamond. Catapult is much steeper.



Ahh, that's what I thought.  I wasn't sure if it was the liftline or actually a new trail.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

